# Furry version of religion?



## Zex' Grey (Sep 27, 2010)

Okay, let's say there was a religion created or modified or even resurected that has anthropomorphic/Furryised beings at it's core. What would it be like?

Things to consider:
Values
Teachings
Creed
symbolism
Hierarchy
Legends
What the god (or whatever) is like.


----------



## Jude (Sep 27, 2010)

It'd probably be something similar to this

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/79957-Russian-Gadget-Hackwrench-Religion

EDIT: Can't get the damn link to work. Whatever, you should get it just by looking at the name, it doesn't end well.

EDIT2: Try this: http://englishrussia.com/index.php/2010/02/17/russian-gadget-hackwrench-religion/


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 27, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> It'd probably be something similar to this:
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/79957-Russian-Gadget-Hackwrench-Religion


 
There apears to be a 404 error...


----------



## Willow (Sep 27, 2010)

This again? No.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 27, 2010)

Willow said:


> This again? No.



This happened before?


----------



## Conker (Sep 27, 2010)

"And then Furry Jesus turned his sperm into wine, and all the furfags at the party were like 'fuck, I'd rather just drink your sperm because WE ARE ALL GAY AND LOVE THE TASTE'" 

It would be awful OP.


----------



## Enwon (Sep 27, 2010)

The Furry religion would center around one philosophy:

Thou shalt masturbate to gay furry porn.  He who does not masturbate to gay furry porn shall find a truly disgusting fetish instead, or else he is to be yiffed to death.


----------



## Willow (Sep 27, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> This happened before?


 No you. Stop with your delusional posting.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 27, 2010)

it would probably be polytheistic. The fox god would obviously stand for some sexual type thing


----------



## Pine (Sep 27, 2010)

inb4 Gadget Hackwr...


DrumFur said:


> EDIT2: Try this: http://englishrussia.com/index.php/2010/02/17/russian-gadget-hackwrench-religion/


 
...fuck


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 27, 2010)

Enwon said:


> The Furry religion would center around one philosophy:
> 
> Thou shalt masturbate to gay furry porn.  He who does not masturbate to gay furry porn shall find a truly disgusting fetish instead, or else he is to be yiffed to death.



Sig'd.

This thread will be good for quotes...


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 28, 2010)

What about creation myths? That would be somewhere to start.


----------



## Conker (Sep 28, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> What about creation myths? That would be somewhere to start.


 Anthro's don't exist so a religion revolving around them in our present non retarded mental-fantasyless world wouldn't need a new creation myth.

Just an updated one because the current Bible one is stupid :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 28, 2010)

Gawd damn it stop with these topics, and two yes something of this topic had been mentioned before when some damn furfag tried to point various religions were furry.


----------



## Willow (Sep 28, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> What about creation myths? That would be somewhere to start.


 Two foxes. A god and a goddess were yiffing in their den in the heavens. The spooge from the fox god created the universe, the earth, and all the other planets. Their thunderous humping raised mountains, split the new formed earth and forged canyons, gorges, rivers, and the great oceans. The fox goddess birthed all the creatures of the earth from her heavenly womb...I'm done.


----------



## Suezotiger (Sep 28, 2010)

Willow said:


> Two foxes. A god and a goddess were yiffing in their den in the heavens. The spooge from the fox god created the universe, the earth, and all the other planets. Their thunderous humping raised mountains, split the new formed earth and forged canyons, gorges, rivers, and the great oceans. The fox goddess birthed all the creatures of the earth from her heavenly womb...I'm done.




Or the sperm became the beings on the Earth and the fox goddess gave birth to the Earth or something.

Somewhere down the line, one of their ancestors goes around yiffing all the mortals, like Zues did basically.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 28, 2010)

Back in ancient times, Furry Moses parted his hair. It was considered an epic miracle, as any act of furry personal hygiene was.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 28, 2010)

You know, I always thought Zardoz would make a perfect furry god.

[yt]YOROvO2fxTc[/yt]


----------



## SabellaFox (Sep 28, 2010)

Willow said:


> Two foxes. A god and a goddess were yiffing in their den in the heavens. The spooge from the fox god created the universe, the earth, and all the other planets. Their thunderous humping raised mountains, split the new formed earth and forged canyons, gorges, rivers, and the great oceans. The fox goddess birthed all the creatures of the earth from her heavenly womb...I'm done.


 
Pics or it didn't happen.... Oh wait, it's called e621.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 28, 2010)

Probably just be other major religions backwards; you can do whatever you want to the humans without having to worry about repercussions of any kind, as they are inferior to you if worth anything at all.


----------



## Jude (Sep 28, 2010)

Meadow said:


> This thread will be good for quotes...





Conker said:


> "And then Furry Jesus turned his sperm into wine, and all the furfags at the party were like 'fuck, I'd rather just drink your sperm because WE ARE ALL GAY AND LOVE THE TASTE'"



Indeed


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 28, 2010)

Seriously, guys, there is no need to mock the new guy, he just _came_ and twitched himself to your ideas.

I don't know any furry relligion out there, and the idea would be horrible, as.. There is no possible needs.
Call out your otherkins, they already believe they are animal spirits.

Or go to penis muhhamad penis


----------



## Smelge (Sep 28, 2010)

Thou shalt yiff in hell.

Pretty much sums it up, really.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 28, 2010)

Really, no furry religion ever? Then how do you explain Egypt?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Really, no furry religion ever? Then how do you explain Egypt?


That is such a stereotypically "furry" thing to do; projecting the fandom onto EVERYTHING! Anubis is a black Pharaoh Hound, btw....Jackals have fluffy tails.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 28, 2010)

It would obviously involve fursuits, tambourines and religious chanting:
"Furry, murry, purry, drama-rama ding-ding".


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 28, 2010)

Geek said:


>


 
If this what Hell is like, this might be alright.  (PS Read this in Will Smith's voice.)


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 28, 2010)

We don't need another retarded joke religion, we (as mankind, not as the fandom) already have Scientology.


----------



## Foxnik (Sep 29, 2010)

A form of shamanism in which you adopt your animal spirit/totem into your being. Psychedelics would be involved, along with meditation, drums, other instruments.










Also, cocks


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 29, 2010)

"And God said unto his followers: My face shall remain hidden, but you shall see my Hindquarters. Said Jeezus unto God: Thy pillar'd flame and heav'nly moon does grace Man's sight."

And on the Seventh day - God yiffed. And created snow.


----------



## Riv (Sep 29, 2010)

http://heritage-key.com/files/assets/egypt_gods.jpg

The Egyptians did it already. Check out the pic. Furries, scalies, even featheries! And there was a lot of gay sex in their religion too, so even that checks out!

This just adds to my pile of evidence that furries will develop time-travel some time in the near future.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Sep 30, 2010)

You forget that two already exist:

The Church of Raptor Jesus, and the Church of Ceiling Cat. Followers of Longcat are typically considered a cult.

In all seriousness, maybe I should make a complete furry pantheon for great justice and lulz. (HINT: one of the deities would be my username without the number )


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2010)

Riv said:


> http://heritage-key.com/files/assets/egypt_gods.jpg
> 
> The Egyptians did it already. Check out the pic. Furries, scalies, even featheries! And there was a lot of gay sex in their religion too, so even that checks out!
> 
> This just adds to my pile of evidence that furries will develop time-travel some time in the near future.


 
No

nononononono
non
nein


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 30, 2010)

I only read a few posts and hate this thread already. Actually, I started hating it when I read the OP.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 30, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> It would obviously involve fursuits, tambourines and religious chanting:
> "Furry, murry, purry, drama-rama ding-ding".


 

Sounds a bit like the Cartoons song Witch Doctor.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Sep 30, 2010)

Riv said:


> http://heritage-key.com/files/assets/egypt_gods.jpg
> 
> The Egyptians did it already. Check out the pic. Furries, scalies, even featheries! And there was a lot of gay sex in their religion too, so even that checks out!
> 
> This just adds to my pile of evidence that furries will develop time-travel some time in the near future.


No! D:<  Anthromorphs in ancient myths =/= "furries"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 30, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> No! D:<  Anthromorphs in ancient myths =/= "furries"



Furry = slang term for anthropomorphic animal. So technically, he was right.

People like you seem to forget that the word "furry" has more than one meaning.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Sep 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Furry = slang term for anthropomorphic animal. So technically, he was right.
> 
> People like you seem to forget that the word "furry" has more than one meaning.


Oh...


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Furry = slang term for anthropomorphic animal. So technically, he was right.
> 
> People like you seem to forget that the word "furry" has more than one meaning.


 
I dunno, I think I agree that it's not "furry". The modern term has an impulse to wretch associated with it.

But seriously, it has a lot of weird things associated with it that I just can't see any accuracy in using it for... anything before the term was coined.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 30, 2010)

Aren't you the guy who was working to create furry/human "hybrids"?

When I was a kid we made a religion with a friend, where we'd worship pears. We put a pear in a holy box and every Friday after school we'd sacrifice it other pears we stole from lunch throughout the week by throwing them at the box in the school yard. We'd bring the box with us afterwards and I still think to this day people at the school must've wtfed pretty hard at the random blown up pears in the yard.

Eventually the box started smelling really weird and we opened it to find the pear all black and wrinkled. We were sad at first, but eventually just assumed the pear had made its ascension to heaven.


I thought that religion was much cooler than the one here, and still do.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 30, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> I dunno, I think I agree that it's not "furry". The modern term has an impulse to wretch associated with it.
> 
> But seriously, it has a lot of weird things associated with it that I just can't see any accuracy in using it for... anything before the term was coined.



Many people use the word furry to refer to an anthro, it is shorter and easier and faster to type than repeatedly typing "anthropomorphic animal" Most people don't know the weird things associated with the fandom so I fail to see why people hate a simple slang term being used. Or why they assume it is associating something with the fandom.

But this is for another discussion.


----------



## Conker (Sep 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Many people use the word furry to refer to an anthro, it is shorter and easier and faster to type than repeatedly typing "anthropomorphic animal" Most people don't know the weird things associated with the fandom so I fail to see why people hate a simple slang term being used. Or why they assume it is associating something with the fandom.
> 
> But this is for another discussion.


My only problem with your example is that if they could just shorten "anthromorphic animal" to "anthro" and you're looking at a word that is just as easy to type as "furry" and about as easy to say as well. 

Most people don't know anything about the fandom, but calling something a "furry" seems kind of creepy to me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 30, 2010)

Conker said:


> My only problem with your example is that if they could just shorten "anthromorphic animal" to "*anthro*" and you're looking at a word that is just as easy to type as "furry" and about as easy to say as well.
> 
> Most people don't know anything about the fandom, but calling something a "furry" seems kind of creepy to me.



Smart ass.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Sounds a bit like the Cartoons song Witch Doctor.


 
Never heard of it, but I guess it works too, then. 

I was aiming for a retarded, Hare Krishna mantra.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Oct 3, 2010)

... you know... if we were doing this seriously it might be good for depth within a work of fiction...

anyways, one thing in the bible says something about "eating the forbiden fruit will cause feelings of separation". So it's possible to assume that an omited verse says that humans were once furries (or whatever you want to call them. since people are getting hung up on terminology)


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey, you know, we got Bast and Horus and Sekhmet and Anubis... let's put Fenrir and Ganesh in the furry pantheon too.


----------

